# Dead shrimp or shed shell?



## misscaretaker (6 Oct 2008)

Hi, being a bit of a numpty, how can I tell if what I have in my tank is a dead shrimp or a shed exoskeleton?


----------



## jay (6 Oct 2008)

Shell looks like something has ripped out of it and hollow.
A dead shrimp looks more solid and still have some colour to it... husks are white white white and see through in places.


----------



## thebullit (6 Oct 2008)

you will know the difference if you find it.       have you ever pulled skin off your arm after being sunburnt?????? thats what a molt will look like........say no more.  a dead shrimp will be a dead shrimp or eaten....


----------



## Fred Dulley (7 Oct 2008)

Dead Amano shrimp tend to be pink, whereas the exoskeleton is just white.


----------

